# Best heat press for garment Tags?



## averyprog (Feb 21, 2010)

Hi there, 

I have a clothing line, and Im going to start doing heat transfer tags, but I don't know much about the presses yet. 

Does anybody have a suggestion for a great press, at a reasonable price for just pressing in shirt labels (2"x3" or so)

Thanks!


----------



## wwpro (Apr 9, 2009)

You might want to invest in a hat heat press, is small in size and can be used for tags and hats, sleeves and small lettering too. Buy one for multiple uses.


----------



## FatKat Printz (Dec 26, 2008)

we are looking into this label press.. Geo Knight & Co Inc - Heat Presses Heat Press Machines Heat Press Machinery

comes with interchangeable plates... best place to get them..http://screenerschoice.com/our-shop?page=shop.browse&category_id=11

PM Jerid Hill here on the forum regarding price and shipping


----------



## My Shirt Connect (Jan 24, 2010)

The "Plate Press Attachment" looks perfect for doing labels:

6 in 1 Mug Plate Cap Flat Sublimation Heat Press Free Shipping [MHP6010] - $394.99 : Sunie.com, Leading Provider of Signs Equipment.

Brian


----------



## selanac (Jan 8, 2007)

Multiple-purpose heat presses aren't reliable. 

I spend the money and get a good new or used Stals hotronix. Ryonet has an Auto Open that will save your Arms and shoulders. Especially with all those labels.


----------



## Nick Horvath (Feb 26, 2010)

I have heard bad stories about the multi presses.


----------



## My Shirt Connect (Jan 24, 2010)

Nick Horvath said:


> I have heard bad stories about the multi presses.


I guess we've been lucky 

We use and rent our heat presses out and we have never had a problem with the multi presses.

Brian


----------



## selanac (Jan 8, 2007)

I also wouldn't get a hat press to do labels. If you have a regular size press you can use it for t-shirts. 

More people sell and buy t-shirts then hats with transfers.


----------



## Nick Horvath (Feb 26, 2010)

Allot of people use digital transfers to do labels. They do a great job. Also, there are label maker kits that you can purchase:
www.ClothingIDLabel.com

Best Regards.


----------



## jasonsmith (Mar 30, 2011)

What are you using for heat transfer tags?


----------



## selanac (Jan 8, 2007)

Do you mean to make them or press them? You can really use anything you want. Stamp, Heat Press with Transfers, Screen Print, Pad Print, or DTG.


----------

